# 1984 Z24 Distributor



## lynnbuck64 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where i might be able to find the plastic sleeve that goes on the end of the distributor shaft between the oil pump drive rod and the distributor? 

Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

call your local dealer with this part number, 22119-W0400 (runs about $10)


----------



## lynnbuck64 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Speedo. I will be ordering the part this week. Hopefully I will have my old truck running soon. I have another question. Do you know where I can find a picture of the front of the engine. I took it apart in august and I cant remember where some of the brackets and 1 of the tensioner pulleys mount.
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going to a dealer have the parts dept print you some pic's, only takes a few minutes (previous experence)


----------

